# tape, or not?



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

sup guys...

After stripping some wallpaper, I'm left with the very common scoring marks left behind by the paper hanger at every wallpaper joint, (you know, where the pieces overlap and they used a razor to cut the paper). The razor cut into the drywall paper, leaving a visible line all the way down the wall. Normally, I prime these areas first, then skim them twice. But, I'm starting to think that running some mesh tape on it first may be best. Whatcha think?

-jt


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Why would you want to run mesh tape down the double cut lines if it only scored the paper? How much skimming do you want to do? Seal em with GARDZ or something similar, thin skim the score lines.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I do not tape knife marks just prime and a couple coats of JC as you already mentioned.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

and stop using a paper tiger just making more work for yourself...


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I do not tape knife marks just prime and a couple coats of JC as you already mentioned.


word...

I've heard so many different views on this over the years and wanted to hear some more. The guy I'm working for owns a construction co. and his house is super custom. We were discussing this earlier and we seemed to think the mesh might help prevent the edges of those razor cut lines from flaring out.

Tanks for the opinions dudes

-jt


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

MAK-Deco said:


> and stop using a paper tiger just making more work for yourself...


I didn't use the tiger, I hate that thing. The scoring marks I was talking about were from the wallpaper hanger guy...

-jt


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

word


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ParagonVA said:


> I didn't use the tiger, I hate that thing. The scoring marks I was talking about were from the wallpaper hanger guy...
> 
> -jt


sorry misread the post..


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's a'ight


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well if anything is sticking up, not it down, and spackle where you need to, no need to make the job more than you have to.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Why would the paper come up if you embed it in JC? Welcome to the forum btw :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

wallpaper hanger guy...

Not necessarily a guy.:whistling2:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> wallpaper hanger guy...
> 
> Not necessarily a guy.:whistling2:


that's funny- i like the emoticon too. actually it was a guy- just don't know his name. he did an awesome job except for the razor business. 

yeah- i've always just buried the cracks without any tape and haven't had any call backs to date. I was just curious to see if this is the norm- or if anyone out there uses tape. It's pretty amazing sometimes comparing stories and learning new info.

thanks for the welcome- you guys sure seem knowledgable so I wanted to pick your brains, thanks!

-jt


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

You would only need to use tape to bind a joint or when putting a patch in the wallboard.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> wallpaper hanger guy...
> 
> Not necessarily a guy.:whistling2:


 
Thsi is very true, the gals are out there too, hanging and painting!
Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

FYI, the scoring is from the installer double-cutting the seams. Unless he is a "Ham Handed Pollack" (as one of our best hangers would say :thumbup: ) the scoring should not be that deep.

This sounds like a commercial install, was it?

I would NOT mesh it.

The most I would do is to Gardz the seams first, just to make sure you are sealing any possible compromises of the sheetrock facing, and then patch (your choice of number of applications), sand and prime. If the scoring is not severe, I would just patch, sand and prime - unless you had some issues when stripping.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sage said:


> Thsi is very true, the gals are out there too, hanging and painting!
> Sage


there are many many lady installers who are exceptionally talented. Last summer I had the pleasure of having one of our lady hangers in the Boston Chapter help me with a commercial repair job. She made me look like a Sally (no comment, PWG :thumbsup This week I had another Boston Lady assist me on a silk installation. I invited her because she knows more about delicates than I do. 

Last month I had the pleasure of working with previous PT contributer Cityk8. She's painting with a premier Boston firm. She's good. 

And then of course I need not mention Chris, aka RCP. 

Yup, thank the lord there is no more validity to gender bias in this trade.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Nah- it was a residential application. The scoring marks are at _every _seam, it sucks. I go back to the job in a couple of weeks- so it'll be fun.

thanks for the info

-jt


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2007)

*No Tape*

Run a drywall knife down with some sheet rock problem solved i only use tape on cracks


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

Wallpaper is the worst thing to do to a good wall. I think you will be fine with a skim coat. http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------

